# Can't focus some days



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone find it hard to focus on things some days? I am falling behind and I only have two classes I am taking right now :mum I am doing real good on every assignment and quiz in my SQL class, but when I try and read at home I can't focus. Like today, I told myself I would read chapter 6 and do the assignments... Guess what? I put it off till 6pm, and then when I tried to read I just couldn't. Now I am almost two chapters behind.

Anyone think this might be ADD related?


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

powerman said:


> Anyone find it hard to focus on things some days? I am falling behind and I only have two classes I am taking right now :mum I am doing real good on every assignment and quiz in my SQL class, but when I try and read at home I can't focus. Like today, I told myself I would read chapter 6 and do the assignments... Guess what? I put it off till 6pm, and then when I tried to read I just couldn't. Now I am almost two chapters behind.
> 
> Anyone think this might be ADD related?


Sounds like it. Try setting a strict amount of time to work on it - like thirty minutes. If you don't get anything done give up and come back later. Also check for the standard things such as an undestracting study area and the like.

If you really can't get anywhere you might talk to a Phsyciatrist about ADD diagnoses. Ritalin turns my "off-days" into study fests. Now if I could only stop procrastinating on taking my Ritalin I wouldn't be up late like this wasting time on the computer. opcorn


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

> Sounds like it. Try setting a strict amount of time to work on it - like thirty minutes. If you don't get anything done give up and come back later. Also check for the standard things such as an undestracting study area and the like.
> 
> If you really can't get anywhere you might talk to a Phsyciatrist about ADD diagnoses. Ritalin turns my "off-days" into study fests. Now if I could only stop procrastinating on taking my Ritalin I wouldn't be up late like this wasting time on the computer. opcorn


:lol Thanks, I think I will try and get on Ritalin then. [/quote]


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

YEah there are times that i can focus. Its hard for me to study at home maybe because i have access to tv and all the entertaining stuff. So like today I stayed at the school library and I studied. WHich is wayyyy better. I was able to focus at the library. MAybe u should try studying at the library.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I agree. Studying at home is impossible for me because of TV and music. Go to the library for a couple of hours. 2 hours of studying at the library for me equals maybe 5 hours total studying at home. It really does help you concentrate better, even if you have ADD or whatever.


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the same problem. The only thing I can do is sit there and worry about how behind I am getting and about my homework. I can't concentrate or focus on anything. If I spent the time I spend worrying on doing homework, I would have graduated by now. What a [email protected]$$. Actually as we speak, I have a research problem due in less than 2 hours that I haven't started and I'm here talking to you guys!! This seems to make me stop worrying about everything though.


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

wannabeMD said:


> I have the same problem. The only thing I can do is sit there and worry about how behind I am getting and about my homework. I can't concentrate or focus on anything. If I spent the time I spend worrying on doing homework, I would have graduated by now.


Ugh. Me, too.


----------



## emmadee (Jan 12, 2017)

The inability to focus is a common side effect of any form of anxiety. When an individual experiences anxiety, the "fight, flight, freeze, flop" response is activated. A chemical called cortisol floods the brain, particularly the prefrontal cortex, which controls decision making. When your brain is like this, its only goal is to survive or escape the perceived threat. Your brain is therefore in no position to concentrate on a book. 

(Trainee Mental Health Nurse with Social Anxiety)


----------



## mycinmc (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the same problem. It's only the classes that I'm falling behind in though

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MeganAshlee (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a daily issue for me but it wasn't until I read this that I pondered it being an anxiety related thing. Hmm. That is very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

